# Academy today..



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Just a fair warning for those thinking about venturing to Academy for fire arms related gear.. it is absolutely bananas. Parking lot is packed, and I'm pretty sure at least 1/2 of them are standing in front of the gun counter or ammo isle. Though it was quite funny to see 5 or 6 people standing right next to each other just staring at the empty 9mm shelf.. :shifty:


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

I was in there this morning around 930 and it was the same way.


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

Just left there, still nucking futs!!


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

It's been like that for weeks. 

I got to advise a little old lady on the best 12 gauge she'll for home defense - then help her get the 100 pack down off the shelf. 

All I wanted was some duck shot.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Ditto.......I was there about noon and there were about 15 to 20 people ganged up down at the end of counter where the guns are located and 3 sales people flat out doing sales and paperwork. I bet those guys were worn out at the end of their shift. 

I had the fishing section pretty much to myself. Struck a nice conversation with a young man who does a lot of wade fishing in the Avalon area and swapped ideas on lures. 

Also, found another item where Academy beat Bass Pro big time. About a month ago I bought a Humminbird trolling motor transducer bracket at Bass Pro, $29.99. Academy has the same identical bracket for $14.99. Both Humminbird brand, same model. 

Recently I report the Mirro 17MR at Bass Pro over $9 and Walmart and Academy $6.29.

Also, noticed Academy is moving to new store Jan 13 and Associate told me they open on Jan. 23 I believe he said.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Speaking of Academy, For years we used to always get a sales flier in Sunday's paper but haven't gotten one in several months. Has this happened to anybody else ? I am in Pace.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

welldoya said:


> Speaking of Academy, For years we used to always get a sales flier in Sunday's paper but haven't gotten one in several months. Has this happened to anybody else ? I am in Pace.


 
I haven't got one lately either but I live 2 miles away so I just ride over and check it out every week.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

fishwalton said:


> Ditto.......I was there about noon and there were about 15 to 20 people ganged up down at the end of counter where the guns are located and 3 sales people flat out doing sales and paperwork. I bet those guys were worn out at the end of their shift.
> 
> I had the fishing section pretty much to myself. Struck a nice conversation with a young man who does a lot of wade fishing in the Avalon area and swapped ideas on lures.
> 
> ...



I'm friends with one of the managers, spoke with him the other day. He said that they were not taking in anymore inventory until the transition is complete in the new store. Just an FYI, if it ain't their now it ain't ever gonna be in the old location so don't waste your gas.....


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Bought my first "real" handgun the day of the Connecticut shooting. (Coincidence only) Walther p99 9mm. Have not even been able to get down the ammo isle at academy


----------



## Patriot (Jun 4, 2009)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> I'm friends with one of the managers, spoke with him the other day. He said that they were not taking in anymore inventory until the transition is complete in the new store. Just an FYI, if it ain't their now it ain't ever gonna be in the old location so don't waste your gas.....


 
Ask himm/her is when the moving sale starts and pass the word. Its got to be happening soon.


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

They have no semi auto rifles or ARs either if anyone was wondering.


----------

